# Does anyone know a good groomer near Atlanta?



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Hello everyone! Sorry it has been so long, but I have been struggling with health issues as many of you are already aware. 

I have been grooming the pups myself for quite some time but I need some help. I don't want to just look in the phone book and chance it. So, anyone who lives near Atlanta, please help me. I live in Canton, GA which is about 45 minutes north east. I am willing to go to Roswell, Alpharetta, Marietta, Woodstock, Kennesaw, into Atlanta.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (hambys97 @ Jul 6 2009, 02:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801745


> Hello everyone! Sorry it has been so long, but I have been struggling with health issues as many of you are already aware.
> 
> I have been grooming the pups myself for quite some time but I need some help. I don't want to just look in the phone book and chance it. So, anyone who lives near Atlanta, please help me. I live in Canton, GA which is about 45 minutes north east. I am willing to go to Roswell, Alpharetta, Marietta, Woodstock, Kennesaw, into Atlanta.
> 
> Thanks in advance![/B]



I am in East Cobb and I use a mobile groomer called Jolly Paws. I don't think she would travel to Canton as she is from West Cobb, but maybe she knows someone in your area. 

Jolly Paws


----------



## Lucy & Lily's Mom (Jun 5, 2006)

QUOTE (hambys97 @ Jul 6 2009, 02:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801745


> Hello everyone! Sorry it has been so long, but I have been struggling with health issues as many of you are already aware.
> 
> I have been grooming the pups myself for quite some time but I need some help. I don't want to just look in the phone book and chance it. So, anyone who lives near Atlanta, please help me. I live in Canton, GA which is about 45 minutes north east. I am willing to go to Roswell, Alpharetta, Marietta, Woodstock, Kennesaw, into Atlanta.
> 
> Thanks in advance![/B]


I go to Pet Agree at Vinings. It is on Cumberland Boulevard (beside Cumberland Mall). I usually get both of my dogs back in two hours. They let the dogs walk around the grooming area - they don't keep them in cages (which I really like). Good luck in your search )


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

Though we've been gone from the area for a few years, The Buttercup was prettified at Kreature Komforts in Marietta Square. It's on Mill Street, right next to the railroad tracks. We loved it because it was a small shop, they never had tons of dogs or were overbooked. One groomer. Butter always loved running around with the shopcat (Kiwi? I think his name was) and the owner's sheltie. And cheap. I don't think I ever paid more than $25 for Buttercup there, and that's even when she had a mid-length coat. 

Give 'em a look-see. John's always super nice and used to give us discounts for referring people.  

There's a place in Vinings that I would never ever go to; it's in the shops by...crap, I forget the name of the restaurant, but it's near Pace Academy across the river. Horrible service and stupidly overpriced. Price gouging the people of Vinings? Noooooooooo, LOL (Either way, it's NOT Pet Agree, which is new since I left the area, but we'll check it out next time we head back!  I hope I don't confuse anyone by mistaking the bad place for Pet Agree, because Pet Agree is NOT the bad place LOL!!!!!)

We had a great vet in Vinings; Dr Bostick in the Kroger Shopping center on Cobb Parkway and...is that Paces Ferry? No, I can't remember the crossroad. But she was a small animal specialist, and we always encountered the neatest pets there. 

Oh you're making me wish I lived back there again :wub:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

This is too funny as I sure do remember Pet Agree! I guess Pet Agree in Vinings must have a new owner. Years ago I took my Bichon Peaches there, and the groomer was smoking a cigarette while she was grooming a dog. And she put my Peaches in a cage with a cat! :new_shocked: 

So I started taking Peaches to VIP Pets in Vinings near Canoe. Colleen wa the owner. She's a great groomer, but I think that she had too many clients, raised her prices, and the whole thing changed. I stopped going there as I had to book a month in advance and they kept the dogs there for 9 hours.

But all that was a long time ago.

A couple of months ago I took Nikki to Kreature Komforts at Marietta Square. They're very nice there, but I don't think they did such a great job, and they kept Nikki for hours. Way too long, especially when they promised me it would be no more than 2 hours. 

I pay more for my mobile groomer but I think it's the best thing for Nikki. No cages, no other dogs, Nikki has the groomer's full attention, and the grooming takes less than an hour. I have to pay more, but I don't mind.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jul 6 2009, 06:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801800


> So I started taking Peaches to VIP Pets in Vinings near Canoe. Colleen wa the owner. She's a great groomer, but I think that she had too many clients, raised her prices, and the whole thing changed. I stopped going there as I had to book a month in advance and they kept the dogs there for 9 hours.[/B]


YES! VIP Pets! I was SHOCKED that when I took Buttercup there that no one seemed concerned that there was a groomer screaming at a yorkie puppy (the girl at the desk said "I hate when people bring us their dogs who've never been groomed, ugh, just makes it harder for US..." and when I asked "well how OLD is the 'screaming' dog that is being screamed back at?" she said, "Oh he's like 5 months, and just won't calm down! So annoying!" :smpullhair: 
And then when I asked how much it would be for a 6 month Buttercup...I almost fainted. So I left.


QUOTE


> A couple of months ago I took Nikki to Kreature Komforts at Marietta Square. They're very nice there, but I don't think they did such a great job, and they kept Nikki for hours. Way too long, especially when they promised me it would be no more than 2 hours.[/B]


who was the groomer there, if I may ask? I can't remember who we had last, actually, but she had just started. Their previous groomer had just moved with her husband who had been relocated to Texas, I think, somewhere military-ish... And I never had Buttercup there for more than 2 hours. That's crazy that Nikki was there so long!!! I always feel bad when people never receive the same great service I do, like it's my fault, LOL, and I get so bothered by it. But I am so glad that Nikki has a great groomer now that you BOTH love. That's what's important!!!! (I will stop feeling guilty soon; a bowl of ice cream should help!)

and now... I wish I could go have dinner at Canoe. Somehow the Chinese Take-out I got tonight isn't the same. Ugh, and it's not even from Orient at Vinings, which was my fave, and waaaaaaaaaaaaaaa I want to go back to Atlanta!!!!!!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

QUOTE (hambys97 @ Jul 6 2009, 02:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801745


> I have been grooming the pups myself for quite some time but I need some help. I don't want to just look in the phone book and chance it. So, anyone who lives near Atlanta, please help me. I live in Canton, GA which is about 45 minutes north east. I am willing to go to Roswell, Alpharetta, Marietta, Woodstock, Kennesaw, into Atlanta.
> 
> Thanks in advance![/B]


You might also want to ask Suzette at Top Dogs in Kennesaw, I don't think they have a groomer in their shop, she was toying with the idea years ago, but she may have some really good recommendations from her clients with small, long-coated dogs. If you do, tell her The Buttercup and her Ann Marie really miss them!!!!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (TheButtercup @ Jul 6 2009, 08:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801848


> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jul 6 2009, 06:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801800





> So I started taking Peaches to VIP Pets in Vinings near Canoe. Colleen wa the owner. She's a great groomer, but I think that she had too many clients, raised her prices, and the whole thing changed. I stopped going there as I had to book a month in advance and they kept the dogs there for 9 hours.[/B]


YES! VIP Pets! I was SHOCKED that when I took Buttercup there that no one seemed concerned that there was a groomer screaming at a yorkie puppy (the girl at the desk said "I hate when people bring us their dogs who've never been groomed, ugh, just makes it harder for US..." and when I asked "well how OLD is the 'screaming' dog that is being screamed back at?" she said, "Oh he's like 5 months, and just won't calm down! So annoying!" :smpullhair: 
And then when I asked how much it would be for a 6 month Buttercup...I almost fainted. So I left.


QUOTE


> A couple of months ago I took Nikki to Kreature Komforts at Marietta Square. They're very nice there, but I don't think they did such a great job, and they kept Nikki for hours. Way too long, especially when they promised me it would be no more than 2 hours.[/B]


who was the groomer there, if I may ask? I can't remember who we had last, actually, but she had just started. Their previous groomer had just moved with her husband who had been relocated to Texas, I think, somewhere military-ish... And I never had Buttercup there for more than 2 hours. That's crazy that Nikki was there so long!!! I always feel bad when people never receive the same great service I do, like it's my fault, LOL, and I get so bothered by it. But I am so glad that Nikki has a great groomer now that you BOTH love. That's what's important!!!! (I will stop feeling guilty soon; a bowl of ice cream should help!)

and now... I wish I could go have dinner at Canoe. Somehow the Chinese Take-out I got tonight isn't the same. Ugh, and it's not even from Orient at Vinings, which was my fave, and waaaaaaaaaaaaaaa I want to go back to Atlanta!!!!!!  

[/B][/QUOTE]


I don't remember his name, he was a young kid.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

I am in Sandy Springs, and I really wish I could help! I have never found a groomer that I've really been that crazy about. We groom T&T here at home, for the most part. There was one groomer right here just across the street from us. I only hear really good things from her clients. Tchelsi went to her one time, and I was very happy with the results - I had a ton of notes and details for what I wanted - she did a great job following my notes. The only reason I am apprehensive about recommending her is that Tchelsi was SO distressed the next time I tried to drop her off there. I had never seen her act this way before. She was so upset that I just took her home ... I could not leave her there as upset as she was. In the back of my mind, I always wondered if "something" had happened to make Tchelsi so freaked out about being there again. Now, keep in mind, we have/had never left Tchelsi with other people except for with family, and even then, it is a rare occurrence and only for 2 or 3 hours at the most. So when I dropped her there the first time, it could very well be that she just didn't appreciate being left alone with these strangers. I did ask the groomer if it would be ok if I stayed in the waiting room/lobby while Tchelsi was groomed, out of the way where Tchelsi couldn't see me. She told me she doesn't allow that because the dogs tend to be more anxious when they know their humans are there. While I do understand her explanation - in fact it makes a lot of sense - it didn't go too far in making me feel secure about leaving my baby girl there. Yes ... when it comes to my Ts, sometimes I can be a little high-maintenance ... surprise!

So basically what I'm getting at is that I'm absolutely no help at all - LOL. I wish I had some good information for you. I wish you luck in your search, and would love to hear if you find someone you're crazy about.


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Thanks everyone for all the suggestions! I will be getting on the phone today to see what I can find out when I ask questions. If they won't/can't answer my questions, I won't be wasting my time with them.

I will let everyone know what I decide and if I do take them somewhere, how it goes.

Thanks again!!!


----------



## bluebuzz81 (Jul 29, 2008)

My Favorite is Allure in Indian Trail on I-85. 

I have been looking for a groomer for the longest time and finally found the one that I absolutely LOVE.

I actually get it groomed from this lady name Kyong and She is so nice and good and loves dogs.

But I know that the owner is a very active and wonderful show of poodles so I am guessing she is also awsome. 

If it's not out of your way, I would try them. They have always been absolutely fab and it's just so hard to find a good groomer that really knows what they are doing.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

QUOTE (gibbert @ Jul 6 2009, 11:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801945


> So basically what I'm getting at is that I'm absolutely no help at all - LOL.[/B]


HEIDI! that's MY job!!!! I'M the one that is never of any help around here!!!!! 

:::::thunderstealer!!::::: :smmadder: 


 happy thursday, y'all


----------



## TStang (Jun 27, 2009)

QUOTE (hambys97 @ Jul 8 2009, 10:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802630


> Thanks everyone for all the suggestions! I will be getting on the phone today to see what I can find out when I ask questions. If they won't/can't answer my questions, I won't be wasting my time with them.
> 
> I will let everyone know what I decide and if I do take them somewhere, how it goes.
> 
> Thanks again!!![/B]


Hi Angie!

We also live in Canton GA, near Hwy 360, closer to Cumming. I would also like to find a great groomer soon, although our 2 Maltese are still young puppies. Please feel free to PM and let me know what you find out!

Good luck!


----------

